# M-6 combo?



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe that the .22/.410 over and under survival rifle that was made by Springfield Armory was called the M-6, and I was wondering if they still made them. If they are no longer in production does anyone know where you can find one? 
That little gun would be a perfect addition to my BOB in my truck.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dan,
It doesn't look like they are made anymore, but I have seen several of them at gunshows in the recent past. I considered one of these for quite a while, but couldn't get over the mitten sized "trigger". All in all, a niche gun that fills the BOB bill pretty well, as long as you're not running into large, hungry carnivores.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

tac803 said:


> Dan,
> It doesn't look like they are made anymore, but I have seen several of them at gunshows in the recent past. I considered one of these for quite a while, but couldn't get over the mitten sized "trigger". All in all, a niche gun that fills the BOB bill pretty well, as long as you're not running into large, hungry carnivores.


Thanks Tac, I was afraid they were no longer in production so I guess i will have to snoop around and try and find one or give in and get the AR-7 .22. I did like the idea of having a .22 and a .410 tho, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> I believe that the .22/.410 over and under survival rifle that was made by Springfield Armory was called the M-6, and I was wondering if they still made them. If they are no longer in production does anyone know where you can find one?
> That little gun would be a perfect addition to my BOB in my truck.


*Here ya go buddy...they are pricy, this is the cheapest I found..

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=272031113*


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I personally like the AR7 platform, although it's not remotely quick to bring into play if you have to put it together. The compact size and unassuming appearance make it easy to store and carry. I can't believe the price on the scout....wow! I think Ithaca might still make the 22 over 410 combo as well.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Buck, I really appreciate you taking the time to find that for me, but it's way out of the price range I am willing to go for a breakdown rifle that will fit in my BOB. I will more than likely go with the AR-7.

Tac, thanks for the tip on the Ithica I will check it out.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Thanks Buck, I really appreciate you taking the time to find that for me, but it's way out of the price range I am willing to go for a breakdown rifle that will fit in my BOB. I will more than likely go with the AR-7.
> 
> Tac, thanks for the tip on the Ithica I will check it out.


OV I've never been a fan of the combo guns and I remember the savage combos as heavy as a load of bricks.. the type your talking about of course is lighter

I took my first 10-22 ( 1974 !) back in the 80's and put a folder on it which greatly reduces the length enough to fit in a ruck ... I can take anything with a 22 lr that I can take with a 410.. and you can get 25 round mags!! plus easy scope mounting... plus the folder is lighter then the wood stock..

JMHO.. worth the price!!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> OV I've never been a fan of the combo guns and I remember the savage combos as heavy as a load of bricks.. the type your talking about of course is lighter
> 
> I took my first 10-22 ( 1974 !) back in the 80's and put a folder on it which greatly reduces the length enough to fit in a ruck ... I can take anything with a 22 lr that I can take with a 410.. and you can get 25 round mags!! plus easy scope mounting... plus the folder is lighter then the wood stock..
> 
> JMHO.. worth the price!!


Buck all I can say is DUUH!!!, that idea never entered my mind, but I darn sure like it. I can pick up a new stainless 10-22 at Wally World for under $200.00 and a folder for around $60.00, not a bad investment at all. I knew I shouldn't have given my stainless 10-22 to my Daughter.  Oh well here go's another gun justification speach to Ada, naw on second thought I will get it and beg forgiveness. : 
Thanks for the 10-22 idea Buddy, that is what I will do.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Buck all I can say is DUUH!!!, that idea never entered my mind, but I darn sure like it. I can pick up a new stainless 10-22 at Wally World for under $200.00 and a folder for around $60.00, not a bad investment at all. I knew I shouldn't have given my stainless 10-22 to my Daughter.  Oh well here go's another gun justification speach to Ada, naw on second thought I will get it and beg forgiveness. :
> Thanks for the 10-22 idea Buddy, that is what I will do.


*Well since yer gonna get yer ass kicked anyway go ahead and get a Ruger 22 auto pistol too... get the one with adjustable sights.. some of the new ones have the mag release like the 1911 which I prefer but mines an old heavy bbl set up for a can.. as are both my 10-22's... meaning I won't ever sell or trade them off..

If you get a 10-22 get some Butler Creek 25 round mags and the BC speed loader!! awesome tool!! I've had mine since they first came out , has to be 25 to 30 years and the mags are fine but the loader is about worn out.. If you get the mags squirt a bit of Liquid Graphite into them then load them.. makes it all better'er lol..

I really don't care for stainless steel.. it's easier to care for but to eye catching for me.. but here in E TX having rust proof anything is smart..

Tell the wife the Devil made ya do it then give her my number.. :lolsmash::lolsmash:

OH..I also recommend a good scope.. a 3x9 power is best.. and quick detachable mounts .. the good ones go right back to your zero.. my eyes ain't what they used to be..( hell nothing is!)... *


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Oldvet, don't buy that AR7. I had one of those things. I kept it in the Bronco I had at the time. It was a POS! The concept had merit, but the execution sucked.

HB had a great idea regarding the 10/22. You could never go wrong with that little rifle.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Jez, the 10-22 is what I'm gonna do.:thankyou::melikey: 

Buck I have a couple of the Butler creek 25 rounders and they work well, but I will try the graphite idea and get a speed loader. I'm still undecided about the scope altho I'm in the same boat you are with my old eyes. A scope would be nice, but one thing at a time so i don't have to give Ada your number.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I, on the other hand, have had pretty good luck with the AR7. It's not my first choice, by any means, but does what it was meant to do. My 10-22 fits nicely under the Jeep seat though.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

This is my truck gun.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

jungatheart said:


> This is my truck gun.


Oh yeah??? This is my truck gun!!









Hehe, I just had to search Google for something completely wacky... please excuse me!


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well OV there go the kids , out in the parking lot behind the Gym arguing about who can chug the most beer and who's Johnson is biggest... boy's it ain't how big yer gun is it's the cute little way you get it out... of the holster 
*


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty funny Ant, thanks for playing.

The first picture I posted really is my truck gun. Fits under the seat and hopefully will scare the **** out of anyone who sees it. 
The way .22's are costing these days, it's almost cheaper to shoot my gun at 26 cents per round. 

Hozay: I'd rather you didn't look at my holster that way....................


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

"This is my weapon, this is my gun......."


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> "This is my weapon, this is my gun......."


"This is for fighting, this is for fun"..... I just couldn't help myself I had to finish it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> "This is for fighting, this is for fun"..... I just couldn't help myself I had to finish it.


Awww OV , how many times did you have to run around the Platoon in boot camp waving your rifle in the air and yer Johnson in the other hand?? lol..

OH SHI% !! story time!!

I guess we were in the last month of Boot Camp , the Drill Instructors had mellowed a tiny bit.. and would hold a bullshi% sessions out by the grinder where the troops would sit down and enjoy a "If ya got em smoke em" time.. this was where we got a lot of good scoop about what to expect when we went to our first duty station...

Anyway  we were talking combat weapons ( all of our DI's were combat vets) one evening , and i ask about the use of "Shotguns" in combat ... well one of the idiots trying to get me burned yelled out that I called it a gun... whereas he got a lesson on the difference between a Rifle and a shotgun...hahaha

Ever see somebody doing pushups while smoking ... Inhale on the down movement...exhale on the up...ONE ! ..Two.. ONE..TWO.. you don't last long...he never got confused again!...

How can I remember this old stuff and not remember what day it is ?


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're serious about a combo gun , Savage made an over under (I believe it was the model 24). The rifle was .22 RF, .22 mag., .222 Rem.,and .357 mag. The shotgun came in .410 cal. and 20 ga. The neatest package was the 24c , a .22 RF on top and a 20 ga.and was shipped in a case similar to the Papoose from Marlin.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Everybody save your money.have a competent gun smith make a sub barrel 12" long for your single shot 12 gauge and crop the barrel to 18.5" you might even have rifle sights installed.

I'd use a 44 magnum or .357 as the caliber for the sub barrel. 
now if you just want to shoot another round in your 12, get a shell shrinker adapter. they're like 50$


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo Buck.
Yep I remember having to do a few laps around the barracks at high port, while chanting that little ditty. 
Don't sweat the small stuff Buck, it seems to me that you remember what counts. Who gives a rats ass what day it is anyway, it's just one more day that we get even older.:gaah:


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

The AR7 had issued depending on which manufacturer made it, but the were easily over come, none the less marlin's take down was a much better execution, it just didnt have the neat and nifty floating stock which makes it more compact and practical.

As for the M-6 Scout... it was available in .410/.22LR AND .410/.22Hornet flavors, which is the version the US Air Force chose for a shortened barrel version for their survival kits in the 60s...


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I have two savage 24s. One is a 22lr over 410 and the other is a 22lr over 20 gauge. I love them both. I am going to a gun show this weekend and the savage 24 is specifically what I am looking for. I would love to have a 222 over 20 which I have seen before. I would also like to have a 357 over 12 (I believe), but they are really rare and expensive. I would also like to have a 223 over 12. I think this last one would be very versatile.


----------

